# I drive waiters to work, and they dont tip. So...



## Declineathon




----------



## btone31

Legend!


----------



## Diss&Datt

Well, that’s one restaurant you’ll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter’s spit in ur burger bench meal ?

Being a waiter takes skill & personality 
opposite for uber drivers


----------



## btone31

Diss&Datt said:


> Well, that's one restaurant you'll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter's spit in ur burger bench meal ?
> 
> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


Waiters don't have to deal with depreciation and paying for expenses while working.


----------



## Diss&Datt

btone31 said:


> Waiters don't have to deal with depreciation and paying for expenses while working.


Did someone force u to drive uber?
Court ordered?
Gun to head?
U chose it
U can leave it

Unless no one else wants u.
Good waiters are in demand.
Uber Drivers are plentiful 
And uber knows it


----------



## Agalito

Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014


I did the same thing once, a waiter made me wait an extra 10 minutes and didn't tip. Next day I go to his restaurant and guess who my waiter is. The same guy, guess what, 4 stars for you mister


----------



## Pax Collector

Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014


Don't be dishing out five stars like that! I usually leave three and a badge of some sort. Five stars are reserved for something exceptional, like a free dessert or a happy birthday song.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Being an amateur troll requires no skills. You need not even type in coherent English.


----------



## DevilShoez

You forgot to redact the Authorization number. Tsk..tsk...


----------



## Diss&Datt

A man hails a cab, gets in, gives directions and gets going. Sitting in the back seat, he sees as the Old DC big wind bag cabbie just blows the red light. "Maybe this was accidental" he thought. Runs through a 2nd one.

The man gets all worried and asks "Excuse me Old man, didn't you just blow 2 red lights in a row?!". -

The old big mouth DC cabbie says "Don't worry, I'm a professional" cabbie replies.

There's a green light at the next intersection and the driver just stops at the light.

The man get all confused and frustrated and yells out " I don't understand this! How come you blow red lights and you just stop on the green?!"

The old wind bag DC taxi driver replies: "I stopped because there might be another professional crossing the intersection"


----------



## Another Uber Driver

A guy hails a cab; it stops, he boards it and gives his address. The driver acknowledges and begins to drive. He comes to a red light, blows it and keeps driving. He comes to another one, blows it and keeps driving. The passenger is a bit concerned, but says nothing. When the driver blows a third red light, the customer speaks up.

"Why do you keep running those red lights? You do not know that this is dangerous?"

"No biggie", replies the cab driver, "my brother-in-law does it all the time." He then turns right and almost mows down a pedestrian.

"You almost hit that pedestrian!" the customer says "You are not aware that you are supposed to yield to pedestrians?"

"No biggie," replied the hack, as he blew another red light then a STOP sign, "my brother in law does it all the time"

Finally, the cab comes to a green light and the driver stops.

"Wait a minute" the customer objects "you just ran four red lights, a STOP sign and almost mowed over a pedestrian in a crosswalk. WHY are you stopping at a green light?"

"You never know," answered the cab driver "my brother-in-law might be coming the other way."

That is how the joke _*really*_ goes, there, @bonum exactoris , @Downtown Julie Brown , @Allegro Acura.............................


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Did you do this to the same pax that didn't tip you or just a random person ?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Service is service.
If the culture in the country is to tip the service people, then we ahould tip ALL service people. 
If the culture in the country is to not tip the service people, then we ahould not tip ALL service people.
Since most people tip in bars and restaurants but not tip Uber drivers, I have stopped tipping. No exceptions. And yes, I know that I will be looked cheap, but I don’t really care.


----------



## mmn

It's an unfair system. Instead of paying restaurant people a competitive wage, owners pay them half the minimum wage and expect you, the customer, to make up the difference. And the federal government sanctions it. Only in America! 

It needs to stop. In some cities they're trying it, but I don't think it's working too well.


----------



## Taksomotor

Diss&Datt said:


> Well, that's one restaurant you'll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter's spit in ur burger bench meal ?
> 
> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


So, you must be a waiter? Relax, there are plenty of no Uber drivers to pay you :smiles:



mmn said:


> It's an unfair system. Instead of paying restaurant people a competitive wage, owners pay them half the minimum wage and expect you, the customer, to make up the difference. And the federal government sanctions it. Only in America!
> 
> It needs to stop. In some cities they're trying it, but I don't think it's working too well.


Yep, truly American invention of yet another way to screw and exploit workers of lower social status. This society had to replace slavery somehow.


----------



## touberornottouber

Another option if you get them again: Make it look like you are going to the ping and then cancel at the last minute. Make them late on purpose.

Note: I've yet to intentionally do this to someone but I would if they really upset me.


----------



## ANT 7

In all honesty about 1/2 the service industry staff I drive will tip me.

I do like the OP's premise of this thread though. Might do the same thing if I ever need to one time.


----------



## touberornottouber

The thing is all they need to do is tip one lousy dollar and they can't even do that when they work for tips. One stinking dollar.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

ANT 7 said:


> I do like the OP's premise of this thread though. Might do the same thing if I ever need to one time.


This has been discussed, previously. Several drivers actually have done similar. They went to the service person's gin mill or restaurant, ran up a bill and wrote something similar to "Five Stars" on the tip line.

When I hacked in the suburbs, here, my company had a regular customer who did not tip. She was a waitress. Several of us got together and went into her establishment. She saw us, recognised us and took us. We ran up quite the bill. It came, we paid: to the penny that the bill read. We got the receipt, got up and started to leave. She stopped us and asked us if we had forgotten something. One guy told her "Yes, we forgot the same thing that you forget to give your driver every day." and we left. You would have paid to see the look on her face.

She stopped calling our company after that. She called the other one. The drivers there told us that she still had not learned to tip. They were planning to do what we did. I do not know if they ever did, as I left the company shortly thereafter.



touberornottouber said:


> The thing is all they need to do is tip one lousy dollar and they can't even do that when they work for tips. One stinking dollar.


For true; we appreciate even that.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Another Uber Driver said:


> This has been discussed, previously. Several drivers actually have done similar. They went to the service person's gin mill or restaurant, ran up a bill and wrote something similar to "Five Stars" on the tip line.
> 
> When I hacked in the suburbs, here, my company had a regular customer who did not tip. She was a waitress. Several of us got together and went into her establishment. She saw us, recognised us and took us. We ran up quite the bill. It came, we paid: to the penny that the bill read. We got the receipt, got up and started to leave. She stopped us and asked us if we had forgotten something. One guy told her "Yes, we forgot the same thing that you forget to give your driver every day." and we left. You would have paid to see the look on her face.
> 
> She stopped calling our company after that. She called the other one. The drivers there told us that she still had not learned to tip. They were planning to do what we did. I do not know if they ever did, as I left the company shortly thereafter.
> 
> 
> For true; we appreciate even that.


Yes even one dollar tip makes huge difference in my opinion. It's a mental satisfaction


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Alexxx_Uber said:


> It's a mental satisfaction


If nothing else, it _is_ that. If you run twenty people in one day, and each one tips a dollar, that is twenty dollars more at the end of the day and it can make the difference between a sub-par and acceptable day.


----------



## NvrBlu

Diss&Datt said:


> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


So only being a server takes having skill and personality??? Drivers don't need to have the skill to drive or the personality for the passengers? Damn... I must have been doing this wrong the whole time while driving!

Ohh and Serving does not always take skill and personality. I work with plenty that didn't have one or the other or even both and there still working at places!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

It’s like a stab on chest when even some Uber drivers side with the waitresses


----------



## ZenUber

One off examples of bad behavior should not be used to judge an entire group. 
I’m sure that many people working in the service industry are living on the edge. I reserve my criticism for the owners of industry, not the workers.


----------



## RideshareUSA

Diss&Datt said:


> Well, that's one restaurant you'll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter's spit in ur burger bench meal ?
> 
> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


Go chew on M&M's. But do it with skill and personality, ok?



Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014


Awesome. Simply, Awwweeesome!!!


----------



## Soldiering

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


Good uber drivers are not plentiful but mediocre to slow to just plain bad ones are. With that being said you should always tip your server for good service. Drivers an servers are like ? an oranges


----------



## RideshareUSA

Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014


Did this happen to be a server that you drove previously?



Diss&Datt said:


> Well, that's one restaurant you'll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter's spit in ur burger bench meal ?
> 
> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


Yeah like cant figure out he will never go back there already? DUHHHH!!



Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


So this is how people like you react that can't get a girlfriend! Feel sorry you.


----------



## CDP

We should have a "5☆" For non-tipping service workers. We both work for less than minimum wage, they're self entitled too.



ZenUber said:


> One off examples of bad behavior should not be used to judge an entire group.
> I'm sure that many people working in the service industry are living on the edge. I reserve my criticism for the owners of industry, not the workers.


Waiters and bartenders do not tip us. Strippers do!


----------



## RideshareUSA

CDP said:


> We should have a "5☆" For non-tipping service workers. We both work for less than minimum wage, they're self entitled too.
> 
> 
> Waiters and bartenders do not tip us. Strippers do!


Wrong. I had both tippers, and non-tippers from the above mentioned occupations.


----------



## Stephen Uno

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


Tips included. Tipping is a choice so let him exercise his right without judgment


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

ZenUber said:


> One off examples of bad behavior should not be used to judge an entire group.
> I'm sure that many people working in the service industry are living on the edge. I reserve my criticism for the owners of industry, not the workers.


Why whole nation and media use a bad behavior of UberLyft drivers to judge the entire UberLyft drivers always?
So judging based on misbehavior of one person is only allowed for judging UberLyft drivers? the other workers are immune?


----------



## Vindoo

Good service should be rewarded with a tip, regardless if you're and Uber driver or a waitress. I still tip for good service but would surely do the same thing to a waitress should i remember her non tip...


----------



## 2Cents

I’ve done this several times and I’m ok with it.
If they don’t even bother to at least get $1.00 out of their pocket and they boast about how well their night was, I will accidentally return the favor.
It’s gotten to the point where I can’t even order to go shushi with out going to the prompts to leave a tip on a to go order.
So I said Ok, no problem to the entitled millennial ringing me up.
I said “I have no problem leaving you a tip for you ringing me up for my order. I tell you what. Do you mind taking out your uber app. Yes , you take out your uber app. Show me how much gratuity you’ve left your uber drivers in the last month and I’ll match it.”
The cashier was dumbfounded. So I reiterated.
“Show me your uber app. What ever tip you’ve given your drivers the last month I will match dollar for dollar on this screen.”
Still dumbfounded.
“Ok, well I know what to leave here.”


And I have zero qualms about doing this again.


----------



## RideshareUSA

Stephen Uno said:


> Tips included. Tipping is a choice so let him exercise his right without judgment


And also let him be judged accordingly to his tipping!



2Cents said:


> I've done this several times and I'm ok with it.
> If they don't even bother to at least get $1.00 out of their pocket and they boast about how well their night was, I will accidentally return the favor.
> It's gotten to the point where I can't even order to go shushi with out going to the prompts to leave a tip on a to go order.
> So I said Ok, no problem to the entitled millennial ringing me up.
> I said "I have no problem leaving you a tip for you ringing me up for my order. I tell you what. Do you mind taking out your uber app. Yes , you take out your uber app. Show me how much gratuity you've left your uber drivers in the last month and I'll match it."
> The cashier was dumbfounded. So I reiterated.
> "Show me your uber app. What ever tip you've given your drivers the last month I will match dollar for dollar on this screen."
> Still dumbfounded.
> "Ok, well I know what to leave here."
> 
> And I have zero qualms about doing this again.


Love it. I am definitely using this response in the future for similar situations. Pure genius!



Stephen Uno said:


> Tips included. Tipping is a choice so let him exercise his right without judgment


"Tips included"
Ok, your motive for such a ridiculous response?


----------



## ZenUber

I find it difficult to judge someone for not tipping, when I don't know their financial situation. Maybe Uber drivers could tip by giving out their codes, and waitresses could tip by giving out some of the leftover food. 
Drug dealers, strippers, and prostitutes accordingly.


----------



## welikecamping

I enjoy getting tips. Especially cash tips, they buy me coffee or an unhealthy snack for lunch. I don't focus on whether I do or not though, unless I have done something extra for a customer, like an unscheduled stop, or schlepping their luggage about, or sharing local knowledge. 

Those customers that should have tipped, but didn't will get a randomly selected rating from 1-3, the rest just got a ride that they paid for.


----------



## Christinebitg

mmn said:


> It's an unfair system.


Actually, from a customer's standpoint, it's an incredibly good system.

If you didn't receive that appetizer you ordered, there's no need to argue about the bill. Just reduce the tip by that much, and then you're good to go.


----------



## RideshareUSA

ZenUber said:


> I find it difficult to judge someone for not tipping, when I don't know their financial situation. Maybe Uber drivers could tip by giving out their codes, and waitresses could tip by giving out some of the leftover food.
> Drug dealers, strippers, and prostitutes accordingly.


I do not find it difficult to judge the financially challenged who should use public transit if they cannot afford to tip.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


So are waiters and waitresses


----------



## Wildgoose

Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014


Good Job!!
I've never excepted to get tips from riders, since I am giving them my service. When they tips, I am happy.
I always tips to restaurant waiter/waitress considering which could make them happy. But now, when I am being a U/L driver, I want their courtesies in return since we all are in service industries. If they don't have this mindsets, I would bother to tip them too. They should learn something too.
You did a good job.


----------



## Declineathon

No, i love driving for rideshare. No gun to my head. But hey, millennials dont tip.

I take these clowns to and from work, they boast about their earnings in my car all the time.

Ill go back in there tommorrow, if i like. I dont have to tip, no one has a gun to their head either right?

Community my A$$. Did you like the pen color?


2Cents said:


> I've done this several times and I'm ok with it.
> If they don't even bother to at least get $1.00 out of their pocket and they boast about how well their night was, I will accidentally return the favor.
> It's gotten to the point where I can't even order to go shushi with out going to the prompts to leave a tip on a to go order.
> So I said Ok, no problem to the entitled millennial ringing me up.
> I said "I have no problem leaving you a tip for you ringing me up for my order. I tell you what. Do you mind taking out your uber app. Yes , you take out your uber app. Show me how much gratuity you've left your uber drivers in the last month and I'll match it."
> The cashier was dumbfounded. So I reiterated.
> "Show me your uber app. What ever tip you've given your drivers the last month I will match dollar for dollar on this screen."
> Still dumbfounded.
> "Ok, well I know what to leave here."
> 
> And I have zero qualms about doing this again.


Brilliant. I'm in.

Sounds like fun. I'll ask, do you use uber or lyft? Yes?
Great, if you would like to show me your last tip, ill match it!


----------



## The Texan

Diss&Datt said:


> Well, that's one restaurant you'll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter's spit in ur burger bench meal ?
> 
> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


While I have knowledge AND skills way beyond what it takes like the rest of us to drive for Fubar, 
I feel it takes skill- as in driving well, navigating, and FINDING the Pax! 
It also takes personality and some small talk to keep your ratings high enough, etc.


----------



## welikecamping

"Being a waiter takes skill & personality"

lol


----------



## Kpeter3511

I never tip my drivers they do a good job no compliant


----------



## Jay Dean

Waiters is a lot different then Bartenders...Food doesn’t sell like booze, I could understand your post if it was a bartender but a waiter at their wages with lil to no motivation for others to tip for their own livelihood is far from a reason to publically roast them. You should be ashamed dude, unless you spoke with them first?

Did you hear about their month? Their week? The slow season for eating/going out?

Drove a waiter that had some rich tech milleneials ask for a water, three lemon wedges and sugar packets so they could make their own lemonade for free. You as a waiter eager to tip after that bs your previous night?


----------



## Declineathon

I dont feel shame, i


Jay Dean said:


> Waiters is a lot different then Bartenders...Food doesn't sell like booze, I could understand your post if it was a bartender but a waiter at their wages with lil to no motivation for others to tip for their own livelihood is far from a reason to publically roast them. You should be ashamed dude, unless you spoke with them first?
> 
> Did you hear about their month? Their week? The slow season for eating/going out?
> 
> Drove a waiter that had some rich tech milleneials ask for a water, three lemon wedges and sugar packets so they could make their own lemonade for free. You as a waiter eager to tip after that bs your previous night?


Take shared or pool or the bus then. No way are you dirt poor if your in my car.


----------



## Jay Dean

Declineathon said:


> I dont feel shame, i
> Take shared or pool or the bus then. No way are you dirt poor if your in my car.


How many service industry people have you driven?

What's region (where do you live, what city/ state)? Economy? season for tourism?

In NYC they only get ahead by tourism season and tax time to make rent , so just curious where your region plays out if they have to keep light bill on etc due to regional cheapskates the rest of the year etc. Every region of waiters factor these things, where did your waiter you cheaped out on and onto fit into for your region?

Always have facts before a roasting


----------



## FLKeys

I pick up a lot of people in the service industry, some multiple times per week. The vast majority of them tip. One in particular tips extremely well.

Now I have picked up 3 people that said they also drive for Uber, they all mentioned things that reasonably suggested they do drive for Uber. None of them have tipped me.

What ever I don't dwell on getting or not getting a tip.

What really gets on my nerve are the ones that go out of the way to say they will tip in the app and don't. What say anything, I didn't ask you are you going to tip?

On Feb 28th this year I started tracking the ones that say I'll tip in the app. So far out of 302 rides since then 13 said I'll tip you in the app. 7 of the 13 or 54% actually tipped in the app at least $1.

For this year so far I have given 715 rides with 358 of then tipping. 50% tip rate. Last year (2018) I had a 39% tip rate. 11% higher this year over last year, coincidence that this year I added a tip sign? In 4 months I have almost matched dollar for dollar what I did last year in 6 months.


----------



## Jay Dean

Not to play devils advocate here but service industry people I think tip who they feel are actually working in the service industry, I now have grey hair, I don’t quite think I fit in the service industry “group” lol It is usually based on a group of strugglers, in my yoot, by service industry peeps I never paid for a thing, not now. So I do believe that the whole service industry respect follows an age between 25-35 otherwise it is a gtfo mentality, just sayin. In other words If you are old you just don’t get it LOL


----------



## Declineathon

Jay Dean said:


> Not to play devils advocate here but service industry people I think tip who they feel are actually working in the service industry, I now have grey hair, I don't quite think I fit in the service industry "group" lol It is usually based on a group of strugglers, in my yoot, by service industry peeps I never paid for a thing, not now. So I do believe that the whole service industry respect follows an age between 25-35 otherwise it is a gtfo mentality, just sayin. In other words If you are old you just don't get it LOL


Thats interesting, I bet you are right. My own demographic tips me much more frequently than those below mine.


----------



## Jay Dean

Declineathon said:


> Thats interesting, I bet you are right. My own demographic tips me much more frequently than those below mine.


Just tell me why you roasted the waitress/waiter with 'facts' for your reasoning for post or are you a one sided kind of storyteller?


----------



## Declineathon

Why must you know?


----------



## Jay Dean

Declineathon said:


> Why must you know?


If one can try and throw a type of 'field' of industry workers under the bus, shouldn't they have more then just the icing to the cake they are claiming is bad? Let's hear the full story hombre. Have a few waiters I asked to view to see where you are coming from.

Where is your research for those post on waitstaff?

Granted it is Sunday and Monday is industry day off so will take a couple days while they are at work to answer back so plenty of time to process what you have to reply


----------



## Juggalo9er

Kpeter3511 said:


> I never tip my drivers they do a good job no compliant


Congrats, you are the problem


----------



## Declineathon

Jay Dean said:


> If one can try and throw a type of 'field' of industry workers under the bus, shouldn't they have more then just the icing to the cake they are claiming is bad? Let's hear the full story hombre. Have a few waiters I asked to view to see where you are coming from.
> 
> Where is your research for those post on waitstaff?
> 
> Granted it is Sunday and Monday is industry day off so will take a couple days while they are at work to answer back so plenty of time to process what you have to reply


Jay, why do you answer questions by asking another question?


----------



## Stephen Uno

RideshareUSA said:


> And also let him be judged accordingly to his tipping!
> 
> 
> Love it. I am definitely using this response in the future for similar situations. Pure genius!
> 
> 
> "Tips included"
> Ok, your motive for such a ridiculous response?


Better not to say anything if you don't have nothing good to say. Just don't appreciate all this negativity, everyone one has a right to do whatever the the "****" This is America!


----------



## dens

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it


The same can be said about waiters, bartenders, bellman, massage therapists and hookers.
Ban the troll!


----------



## btone31

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


Typical Uber shill response. You know nothing about my life. Also, the topic was about tipping.


----------



## 2Cents

It’s just they’re so oblivious it’s almost like you’re doing community service on their behalf. I’m like wait they want a tip for a to go order while they are being paid a salary but have no regard into reaching in their pockets and pulling out a dollar for a ride share driver that carried their heavy “$& luggage for them in the trunk while dropping them off at the airport at 4 in the morning?
We need to curb this bad behavior.


----------



## RideshareUSA

Stephen Uno said:


> Better not to say anything if you don't have nothing good to say. Just don't appreciate all this negativity, everyone one has a right to do whatever the the "@@@@" This is America!


Wrong. So, soooo wrong! Try again.


----------



## Driver_Down

Diss&Datt said:


> Well, that's one restaurant you'll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter's spit in ur burger bench meal ?
> 
> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


Same could be said about a driver. Good drivers are skilled and personal-able. Bad drivers of the like as you say. 
Good servers are non judgmental about their tips, provide food service to ALL don't discriminate against those who may not tip yuuuuuge! Friendly and have great short term memory.

Bad waiters are the like or of a bad driver.

So if you're driver was unskilled to to drive and I'm personable? Then why do you choose to use their services ehhh? Point made. Servers know they rely on tips yet can't seem to to get their own heads out of their asses to be like the people they want to serve...

Granted all is generalizing groups of people.



Alexxx_Uber said:


> Service is service.
> If the culture in the country is to tip the service people, then we ahould tip ALL service people.
> If the culture in the country is to not tip the service people, then we ahould not tip ALL service people.
> Since most people tip in bars and restaurants but not tip Uber drivers, I have stopped tipping. No exceptions. And yes, I know that I will be looked cheap, but I don't really care.


Truth they'll tip $5 to their bartender to make them an overpriced drink in hopes of it being stronger or taken care off, but won't tip the person who took them home safely. LOL whats more important making it home or crashing and getting a dui plus losing the car and everything since insurance isn't paying out.

That's the problem right there no consistency. We need Europe's model of paying properly for everything. Tips are insults.



2Cents said:


> I've done this several times and I'm ok with it.
> If they don't even bother to at least get $1.00 out of their pocket and they boast about how well their night was, I will accidentally return the favor.
> It's gotten to the point where I can't even order to go shushi with out going to the prompts to leave a tip on a to go order.
> So I said Ok, no problem to the entitled millennial ringing me up.
> I said "I have no problem leaving you a tip for you ringing me up for my order. I tell you what. Do you mind taking out your uber app. Yes , you take out your uber app. Show me how much gratuity you've left your uber drivers in the last month and I'll match it."
> The cashier was dumbfounded. So I reiterated.
> "Show me your uber app. What ever tip you've given your drivers the last month I will match dollar for dollar on this screen."
> Still dumbfounded.
> "Ok, well I know what to leave here."
> 
> And I have zero qualms about doing this again.


Lmao BOSSED up on them if you were serious. Imagine $5 tips every single ride! Lol



The Texan said:


> While I have knowledge AND skills way beyond what it takes like the rest of us to drive for Fubar,
> I feel it takes skill- as in driving well, navigating, and FINDING the Pax!
> It also takes personality and some small talk to keep your ratings high enough, etc.


Right?! They forgot to mention waiters don't have a stupid 4.97 rating halo over their heads as the work in their environment. LOL then you see the next server with 4.74 and the next with 4.1 and then 4.8 and then 4.56 and then the looker gal 4.99. Could you imagine???


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Declineathon said:


> Jay, why do you answer questions by asking another question?


It allows him to keep control of the discussion. It is a corollary of Socratic dialectic. As Plato characterises it, Sokrates used this effectively to keep control of the discussion and guide it his way so that all participants arrived at the answer that he wanted in the first place.

It is a rhetorical trap. Rule Number One of Debate: You never, ever, ever but never allow your interlocutor to control the direction of the discussion.


----------



## 2Cents

Lmao BOSSED up on them if you were serious. Imagine $5 tips every single ride! Lol


>>>>
I know right. It would of been funny if the entitled millennial had all $5.00 tips on his app, but that was a risk I was willing to take.
Lol


----------



## Pax Collector

mmn said:


> It's an unfair system. Instead of paying restaurant people a competitive wage, owners pay them half the minimum wage and expect you, the customer, to make up the difference. And the federal government sanctions it. Only in America!
> 
> It needs to stop. In some cities they're trying it, but I don't think it's working too well.


It depends on the state you live in. In most states restaurant workers are paid at least the minimum wage and tips are extra income.

Where I live the minimum wage is $15.75/hr. Every waiter and waitress is paid $15.75/hr starting wage for all hours worked. I still leave a tip but I wouldn't feel bad for not leaving one because I know they're compensated for their hourly work. Can't say the same for rideshare drivers.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Another Uber Driver said:


> It allows him to keep control of the discussion. It is a corollary of Socratic dialectic. As Plato characterises it, Sokrates used this effectively to keep control of the discussion and guide it his way so that all participants arrived at the answer that he wanted in the first place.
> 
> It is a rhetorical trap. Rule Number One of Debate: You never, ever, ever but never allow your interlocutor to control the direction of the discussion.


Why do you say that?


----------



## BlueNOX

touberornottouber said:


> Another option if you get them again: Make it look like you are going to the ping and then cancel at the last minute. Make them late on purpose.
> 
> Note: I've yet to intentionally do this to someone but I would if they really upset me.


I did it to someone. Got the ping at a resort about 11 at night. As I got close, 1/2 mile they cancelled. 2 min later another ping from the resort. Same name. I drove closer then turned off and drove away for 10 minutes. They texted I ignored. They called sent it to voicemail. Finally they cancelled again and I got another cancel fee.


----------



## Jay Dean

Can we hear from the waitress/waiter? Let’s make it a story 

I’ve already had my internet fun of likes or praises, I want a good story from both sides


----------



## TomTheAnt

FLKeys said:


> What ever I don't dwell on getting or not getting a tip.
> 
> What really gets on my nerve are the ones that go out of the way to say they will tip in the app and don't. What say anything, I didn't ask you are you going to tip?


Very well said. Pretty much sums it up also for me. If I get the kind of service that deserves from a waiter/waitress at a restaurant, I'll leave a tip. Guess I'm old-school like that. I'm not going to punish them for the misdeeds of others.

Now, if I knew for certain that particular waiter/waitress that served me has been my pax and didn't tip, I might reduce the amount, but not going to go to the lengths OP did.

Saturday night picked up a waiter going home after his shift and when I asked how his shift was etc., he went ahead and complained that they had a bunch of kinds going to prom so it created a big mess, lots of special orders, lots of refills, lots of, lots of that and most of the time no tips. So, since he didn't get good tips, I guess he didn't feel like tipping his Lyft driver.


----------



## bobby747

i do wheelchairs and alot are very poor..some times i get $1 -$2 tips say 4 in a row from a disabled person . and 0-10 from wealthy above avg people. i dont really want thier $1 tip...but i feel like i am really helping them and they try to show it by tipping..


----------



## UberLaLa

Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014


DP HaHa of the Day!








Alexxx_Uber said:


> Yes even one dollar tip makes huge difference in my opinion. It's a mental satisfaction


It shows effort and appreciation on their part. At least says, thanks.


----------



## "Ride-On" John

I've had the absolute opposite. Every single time I've transported someone in a tipping profession, they have always tipped me. The minute they say server, bartender, etc...I smile cause I know they get it and will tip.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014


Too funny. Good job!



Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


So wrong. Uber is begging for drivers and they wear and tear their car. They deserve tip more than waitresses. I quit tipping at all coffee shops and lowered my tipping



Pax Collector said:


> It depends on the state you live in. In most states restaurant workers are paid at least the minimum wage and tips are extra income.
> 
> Where I live the minimum wage is $15.75/hr. Every waiter and waitress is paid $15.75/hr starting wage for all hours worked. I still leave a tip but I wouldn't feel bad for not leaving one because I know they're compensated for their hourly work. Can't say the same for rideshare drivers.


Right waitresses earn minimum here


----------



## Peter Vann

Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014


I drove this waitress and her drunk husband to a restaurant. The restaurant she works at is right near where I live. She did not tip me anything nor did she rate me. So I guess the next time I go there if she's my waitress I can say "no stars, and no tip. Responding in kind."


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Yes even one dollar tip makes huge difference in my opinion. It's a mental satisfaction


1$ pays for my fuel for most of the day (electrons). 1$ Tips are ALWAYS appreciated!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

BlueNOX said:


> I did it to someone. Got the ping at a resort about 11 at night. As I got close, 1/2 mile they cancelled. 2 min later another ping from the resort. Same name. I drove closer then turned off and drove away for 10 minutes. They texted I ignored. They called sent it to voicemail. Finally they cancelled again and I got another cancel fee.


So this is tricky because uber can see exactally where you drove and call you out on fraud for not being in the pickup spot that 10 minutes you drove away.. many peopl all of sudden can't log into their account.. uber saentricks going on in their account that was fraud. Getting cancellation money and hiding from the pick up



Peter Vann said:


> I drove this waitress and her drunk husband to a restaurant. The restaurant she works at is right near where I live. She did not tip me anything nor did she rate me. So I guess the next time I go there if she's my waitress I can say "no stars, and no tip. Responding in kind."


Were at. We should all go



Peter Vann said:


> I drove this waitress and her drunk husband to a restaurant. The restaurant she works at is right near where I live. She did not tip me anything nor did she rate me. So I guess the next time I go there if she's my waitress I can say "no stars, and no tip. Responding in kind."


I wanna go. Teach her a lesson. Post the place


----------



## MiamiKid

Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014


Love it!



Alexxx_Uber said:


> Service is service.
> If the culture in the country is to tip the service people, then we ahould tip ALL service people.
> If the culture in the country is to not tip the service people, then we ahould not tip ALL service people.
> Since most people tip in bars and restaurants but not tip Uber drivers, I have stopped tipping. No exceptions. And yes, I know that I will be looked cheap, but I don't really care.


Yet another pattern for drivers to "screen" on future requests. Have done so multiple times.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 1$ pays for my fuel for most of the day (electrons).


Do you drive a pure electric or a hybrid?


----------



## Ubergaldrivet

NvrBlu said:


> So only being a server takes having skill and personality??? Drivers don't need to have the skill to drive or the personality for the passengers? Damn... I must have been doing this wrong the whole time while driving!
> 
> Ohh and Serving does not always take skill and personality. I work with plenty that didn't have one or the other or even both and there still working at places!


Driving requires a vehicle, gas, maintenance and a sunny personality


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do you drive a pure electric or a hybrid?


Yes. So that piddly $1 tip also always feels like it paid for my entire days' fuel. Which makes it very much appreciated, and always welcome. Even a $.50 tip feels good.
I keep a clean car that gives a very quiet, smooth ride. It's kind of crazy that so few people tip on getting above-and-beyond the expected service.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Yes. So that piddly $1 tip also always feels like it paid for my entire days' fuel. Which makes it very much appreciated, and always welcome. Even a $.50 tip feels good.
> I keep a clean car that gives a very quiet, smooth ride. It's kind of crazy that so few people tip on getting above-and-beyond the expected service.


I agree, when I drove I went through the full service car wash daily


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Yes.


Which one? I am guessing pure electric................what make and model?


----------



## Michael1230nj

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


Did someone force him to become a Waiter?


----------



## Ubergaldrivet

Michael1230nj said:


> Did someone force him to become a Waiter?


I know those black pants and white shirts are expensive. My car, gas, maintenance and cleaning, plus those little candies cost a bit also. You are welcome to find another ride, right a


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

MiamiKid said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> Yet another pattern for drivers to "screen" on future requests. Have done so multiple times.


Yes! Love it



Ubergaldrivet said:


> Driving requires a vehicle, gas, maintenance and a sunny personality


Good driving requires skill. So does dealing with people.

Besides why aren't they driving themselves? Oh we're saving them from a dui or they already got one. Yes we deserve a tip. Saving their life from driving drunk!


----------



## -JR-

Greetings from across the pond.

This thread intrigued me.

I thought I'd try a little experiment.

Picked up a trip last night.

He was a barman so toward the end of the journey I steered the convo towards tipping.

I asked about the "service charges" one pays in restaurants and whether the staff see that 12.5%

I mentioned that I always assumed that the business took that and so I always tip the staff with cash.

I gave examples of when I have tipped for good service.

And mentioned that driving for Uber requires good "custom service" and that this gig is in the "service industry".

Well, lo and behold it worked!

£20 tipped in-app and I couldn't be happier.

Will do this with all waitstaff / barstaff / servers from now on. Thanks OP.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Another Uber Driver said:


> Which one? I am guessing pure electric................what make and model?


2017 Chevrolet VOLT. 
Range Extended Electric (PHEV)
Drives fully electric until the battery runs out (100km), then switches to Hybrid mode.
In the Spring/Fall/Summer I drive 90% on electrons.
In the Winter I drive 70% on electrons.
But I never get stuck 'needing' to charge, as I can always run on the back-up generator (gas).

https://uberpeople.net/threads/this-is-how-an-electric-vehicle-can-work-for-rideshare.290805/
_(sorry about the thread derail!)_


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

-JR- said:


> Greetings from across the pond.
> 
> This thread intrigued me.
> 
> I thought I'd try a little experiment.
> 
> Picked up a trip last night.
> 
> He was a barman so toward the end of the journey I steered the convo towards tipping.
> 
> I asked about the "service charges" one pays in restaurants and whether the staff see that 12.5%
> 
> I mentioned that I always assumed that the business took that and so I always tip the staff with cash.
> 
> I gave examples of when I have tipped for good service.
> 
> And mentioned that driving for Uber requires good "custom service" and that this gig is in the "service industry".
> 
> Well, lo and behold it worked!
> 
> £20 tipped in-app and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Will do this with all waitstaff / barstaff / servers from now on. Thanks OP.
> 
> View attachment 310620


It happens sometime



Kurt Halfyard said:


> 2017 Chevrolet VOLT.
> Range Extended Electric (PHEV)
> Drives fully electric until the battery runs out (100km), then switches to Hybrid mode.
> In the Spring/Fall/Summer I drive 90% on electrons.
> In the Winter I drive 70% on electrons.
> But I never get stuck 'needing' to charge, as I can always run on the back-up generator (gas).
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/this-is-how-an-electric-vehicle-can-work-for-rideshare.290805/
> _(sorry about the thread derail!)_


They aren't allowing them anymore. There is a list out


----------



## Jay Dean

The waiters I talked to said it is easy to throw anyone under the bus if they want (whatever that means) I suppose without a full story it is easy to be a ****** on the internet but I’ll ask more waiters and waitresses, service people on Mon and Tue are flaky in general lol I myself would love to hear the response from waiter/waitress that received this roast in where they are coming from in why no tip, but I speak my mind.

Who is person you roasted and why did they not tip you ? (Which imo you should of figured out before being a dbag) but being simple is king these days


----------



## Declineathon

Great job!!


----------



## Jay Dean

Declineathon said:


> Great job!!


What is your story? It is still one sided.

If anyone wants to play with another's livelihood at least be open to facts of a true story.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Jay Dean said:


> The waiters I talked to said it is easy to throw anyone under the bus if they want (whatever that means) I suppose without a full story it is easy to be a @@@@@@ on the internet but I'll ask more waiters and waitresses, service people on Mon and Tue are flaky in general lol I myself would love to hear the response from waiter/waitress that received this roast in where they are coming from in why no tip, but I speak my mind that gets me banned 4x now
> 
> Who is person you roasted and why did they not tip you ? (Which imo you should of figured out before being a dbag) but being simple is king these days


Most don't tip . That's just the way it is


----------



## Smazzit

Another Uber Driver said:


> If nothing else, it _is_ that. If you run twenty people in one day, and each one tips a dollar, that is twenty dollars more at the end of the day and it can make the difference between a sub-par and acceptable day.


LOL


----------



## CJfrom619

Bartenders/Waitresses will tip me more then other Uber Drivers. We cant talk shit about others when we dont even take care of our own.


----------



## Declineathon

Bartenders are great cash tippers, but millenial servers... totally different story. You can even ask them howd you do. Dja Break $200 in tips?

Oh yeah, always. Hey can i steal this water?

Sure ....


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It happens sometime
> 
> 
> They aren't allowing them anymore. There is a list out


Clearly, you are misinformed. Here is the recent document, VOLT is not on the list of 'UNACCEPTABLE Subcompacts'
(But, Chevrolet has confirmed that 2019 is the last model year, before the vehicle is being discontinued...so there is that.)


----------



## ZenUber

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


Did someone force you to troll on UP?
Until someone takes away my first amendment rights. I will criticize anything I want. If you don't like free speech and criticism, perhaps I could interest you in a third world country.


----------



## UberTN

Diss&Datt said:


> Well, that's one restaurant you'll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter's spit in ur burger bench meal ?
> 
> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


My personality has to shift a dozen times a day to accommodate the random people who enter my car. As you know, we are within a couple feet, and within earshot of everyone who enters our vehicle for the duration of the trip. Waiters spend only a couple minutes per meal with the guests. They do not engage in conversations with the guests. They do not pull up a chair and wait for you to ask them something. They can walk away from a bad customer. Just don't see how being a driver means we are devoid of skill and personality.


----------



## libingbing

"Tipping creates a culture of dependency."

- Travis K


----------



## Butter3031

Diss&Datt said:


> Well, that's one restaurant you'll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter's spit in ur burger bench meal ?
> 
> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


I have done both, I think it's harder to be a driver. Loved waiting tables, each table different people, some crabby, some nice. But at least you are not stuck in a car at rush hour with the crabby ones.lol


----------



## Jamul

Here's what twists my crank. When I do get someone who tips nicely, Uber overcharges them via the Service Fee as shown below. It looks like I made 20 bucks and Uber made 15 until I deduct the 8 dollar tip. Final score: Driver $11.92 Uber $14.86 The loser is the pax. I feel some indebtedness toward those who tip me and I don't like the capricious nature of the "Service Fee". The ride just before this trip cost the customer $4.54 service fee for nearly the same length of time and half a mile difference between the two. Yes I totally understand that I have been paid time and distance. Here's the rub, the better and more efficient driver I am, the more Uber makes via the Service Fee, the reason being that I beat the quoted time so Uber gets a bonus. If my driving sucks and I drive further and arrive later than quoted, Uber makes less or perhaps no money. It's like the quote is padded just in case I mess up.










Hey Diss&Datt. You really shouldn't disrespect your fellow drivers because one of them might - just might share something beneficial to you. I've gleaned several gems from these forums. Please stop trolling and start reading - maybe you'll learn something.



Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


----------



## Jamul

Jamul said:


> Here's what twists my crank. When I do get someone who tips nicely, Uber overcharges them via the Service Fee as shown below. It looks like I made 20 bucks and Uber made 15 until I deduct the 8 dollar tip. Final score: Driver $11.92 Uber $14.86 The loser is the pax. I feel some indebtedness toward those who tip me and I don't like the capricious nature of the "Service Fee". The ride just before this trip cost the customer $4.54 service fee for nearly the same length of time and half a mile difference between the two. Yes I totally understand that I have been paid time and distance. Here's the rub, the better and more efficient driver I am, the more Uber makes via the Service Fee, the reason being that I beat the quoted time so Uber gets a bonus. If my driving sucks and I drive further and arrive later than quoted, Uber makes less or perhaps no money. It's like the quote is padded just in case I mess up.
> 
> View attachment 310753
> 
> 
> Hey Diss&Datt. You really shouldn't disrespect your fellow drivers because one of them might - just might share something beneficial to you. I've gleaned several gems from these forums. Please stop trolling and start reading - maybe you'll learn something.


Hey moderator: Message me. We need to talk.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Most don't tip . That's just the way it is


I worked in the restaurant business for years bf going back to college. I have Always tipped 20%. Any drop offs at restaurants that don't tip, get the same from me now. I will give them 5 Stars for great service and conversation. Next time if you want a tip I suggest you tip your Uber driver!! It creates a lot of shit when you leave. But it does get discussed


----------



## FLKeys

Jamul said:


> Here's what twists my crank. When I do get someone who tips nicely, Uber overcharges them via the Service Fee as shown below. It looks like I made 20 bucks and Uber made 15 until I deduct the 8 dollar tip. Final score: Driver $11.92 Uber $14.86 The loser is the pax. I feel some indebtedness toward those who tip me and I don't like the capricious nature of the "Service Fee". The ride just before this trip cost the customer $4.54 service fee for nearly the same length of time and half a mile difference between the two. Yes I totally understand that I have been paid time and distance. Here's the rub, the better and more efficient driver I am, the more Uber makes via the Service Fee, the reason being that I beat the quoted time so Uber gets a bonus. If my driving sucks and I drive further and arrive later than quoted, Uber makes less or perhaps no money. It's like the quote is padded just in case I mess up.
> 
> View attachment 310753
> 
> 
> Hey Diss&Datt. You really shouldn't disrespect your fellow drivers because one of them might - just might share something beneficial to you. I've gleaned several gems from these forums. Please stop trolling and start reading - maybe you'll learn something.


Don't get hung up on what the passenger paid and what Uber's cut was you will only get more and more frustrated. If the passenger paid $5 with an $8 tip you would have still got the same $19.92 for that trip, your pay is not based on what the passenger paid it is based on miles and time.


----------



## Iann

My local Dominos pizza has the balls to ask for a tip on a togo order then tells me the 2 litre of soda is in the fridge for me to get. 

I asked why should I tip you for doing half the work and I have to do the other half by getting my own drinks? 

The look of confusion on the Melenials face as I shook my head in shame.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet

libingbing said:


> "Tipping creates a culture of dependency."
> 
> - Travis K


So does Rideshare, buy a car, drive yourself to work. If you got DUI, oh well. That's what we are for. How much did that dui cost you?


----------



## justfacts

Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014





Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014


Yeah sure, you never tip anyways, people like you complain they don't get tipped , yet you yourself probably never even tipped in the first place, yet when you get your first job where you think everyone should tip you , you cry like a little girl when you don't get tipped, grow up , those of us in tipping industry know that stuffs are part of the territory, but great toppers make up for degenerates that start off just like what you posted, also don't ever go back and eat there as you may get a little extra sauce next time as waiters never forget those types?

So many people don't tip, I call bs on that! There are certain demos that don't tip , fact, learn and avoid then tips will be good, not a brag but maybe service above and beyond and a positive outlook rather than sour attitude would get you more tips, man up and be nice to everyone.

Here some more, people tip, most Americans that have been here a lifetime tip , so stop bashing us

Here some more great Americans , tipping is our Culture , get with it or go home


----------



## Homie G

Pax Collector said:


> Don't be dishing out five stars like that! I usually leave three and a badge of some sort. Five stars are reserved for something exceptional, like a free dessert or a happy birthday song.


Happy birthday song? 5 stars are only for happy endings


----------



## NS_Highlander

ZenUber said:


> I find it difficult to judge someone for not tipping, when I don't know their financial situation. Maybe Uber drivers could tip by giving out their codes, and waitresses could tip by giving out some of the leftover food.
> Drug dealers, strippers, and prostitutes accordingly.


I once had a homeless person try and tip me. She pulled out a $20 and wanted to know if I could make change. I told her to keep her money, as she needed it more than I did. I drove a surgeon 20 mins home when he was out for the evening with his wife, and didn't get a dime out of him.

I have found that their financial situation seems to have little bearing on who tips and who does not. Yes, I would like to see some of the ladies of the night try tipping with their talents! lol


----------



## Doowop

CJfrom619 said:


> Bartenders/Waitresses will tip me more then other Uber Drivers. We cant talk shit about others when we dont even take care of our own.


We sure CAN talk about people who don't tip, drivers, waiters etc. We have NO way of 


CJfrom619 said:


> Bartenders/Waitresses will tip me more then other Uber Drivers. We cant talk shit about others when we dont even take care of our own.


We certainly can.


----------



## Pax Collector

Homie G said:


> Happy birthday song? 5 stars are only for happy endings


Damn, homie :roflmao:


----------



## Doowop

libingbing said:


> "Tipping creates a culture of dependency."
> 
> - Travis K


How profound.


----------



## NS_Highlander

I think it's ridiculous that anyone would think wait staff are more deserving than drivers. Waiters atleast get half a minimum wage, don't put their safety at risk, their vehicle at risk, their driving record or insurance at risk. They don't have to worry about cops, accidents, gasoline prices, repairs or a depreciating vehicle. They don't have to deal with having to transport drunk, drugged or crazy people. They don't have to contend with people puking in their personal space or bringing people to the hospital. They don't have to worry about getting harassed by cops for the crime of being seen pulling out of a sleazy nightclub. 

I am not saying wait staff don't deserve to be tipped, they too have to deal with the public and put up with a ton of crap, but so do drivers.


----------



## Fernee01

Before I always give 15% gratitude for the waiter or waitress but when I started driving for Uber and most of them didn’t give a tip... That’s the time I started not giving a single penny every time I go to a restaurant...???


----------



## Ovaro

I understand that sometimes people are experiencing hard economic situations. So in some cases when I pick people up at the welfare office or SSI office, I simply don’t expect a tip. Many times I have been proven wrong, as the people who have the least are the generous ones. I have also encounter many passengers in Beverly Hills, Westwood and The Hollywood Hills who are extremely cheap. These passengers come into my car claiming to be making large amounts of money, have expensive watches and jewelry, yet at the end of the ride do not have the courtesy to share $1 bloody dollar. Moreover, many of these assholes often use the same line: I will tip you on the app. Bottom line if you are a cheap person, simply don’t open your mouth to make false promises. I believe in karma, so what goes around comes around. This is specially true when you are part of the service sector. If you receive a service, and it is done correctly, then you should tip.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

even one dollar tip is enough to make the driver happy and satisfied.


----------



## Kaiser Soze

I've had bartenders give me twenty bucks cash and been stiffed by servers. Never get how tipped employees won't tip drivers


----------



## ZenUber

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


As long as greedy corporate thugs own the water we drink, the genetics of the food we eat, the government, the news media, the prison system, and in general the very means of survival - we all have a gun to our heads.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014


As you like, of course. But the problem is that a lot of people including waiters don't see tipping for Ride Share drivers as customary.

Ride Share is a new industry, and when people signed up to be a Ride Share pax they saw the Uber website which advised that tipping is never required. It was part of the sale pitch- a lot of young people recognized tipping as quite mandatory for cab drivers.

Your note on the credit slip is definitely amusing, but I don't know if it progresses the societal evolution of tipping for ride share drivers.


----------



## MiamiKid

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


Off topic. Basic manners we're talking about.


----------



## UberTN

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it





Alexxx_Uber said:


> Yes even one dollar tip makes huge difference in my opinion. It's a mental satisfaction


Yes, every single dollar counts towards whatever goal we have. Tips are nice to receive, but when I know my passenger is paying to go to and from both work and school, makes minimum wage, can't afford a car or a place of their own, a tip is the last thing I want from that person. Now, if it is a rare moment you request a ride, or something very specific, then yes, I do expect a tip.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

UberTN said:


> Yes, every single dollar counts towards whatever goal we have. Tips are nice to receive, but when I know my passenger is paying to go to and from both work and school, makes minimum wage, can't afford a car or a place of their own, a tip is the last thing I want from that person. Now, if it is a rare moment you request a ride, or something very specific, then yes, I do expect a tip.


Your dear passenger can use the public transportation. Nobody forced the pax to use uber or lyft


----------



## UberTN

MiamiKid said:


> Off topic. Basic manners we're talking about.


Agreed. This


Alexxx_Uber said:


> Your dear passenger can use the public transportation. Nobody forced the pax to use uber or lyft


Do you know where my pax live,work, or go to school? Does public transportation provide service to those specific areas? Some of my pax do use public transportation, but choose to use Uber and Lyft as well. Some do not have a choice because of where they live, or where they are going. Think before you jump to such ignorant conclusions and comments.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

UberTN said:


> Agreed. This
> 
> Do you know where my pax live,work, or go to school? Does public transportation provide service to those specific areas? Some of my pax do use public transportation, but choose to use Uber and Lyft as well. Some do not have a choice because of where they live, or where they are going. Think before you jump to such ignorant conclusions and comments.


So you are saying that there are pax that use uber lyft everyday for commute to work/school? 
It doesn't make sense financially.


----------



## UberTN

Alexxx_Uber said:


> So you are saying that there are pax that use uber lyft everyday for commute to work/school?
> It doesn't make sense financially.


They need to get to where they are going, and are committed to doing so. I can not fault them for their dedication. There are only a couple that fall into this catagory, but I also drive car salespeople who do not own a car. Drove one today. He takes an Uber 30 minutes each way.


----------



## Demon

touberornottouber said:


> The thing is all they need to do is tip one lousy dollar and they can't even do that when they work for tips. One stinking dollar.


When you go to the movies do you tip the person who gets your popcorn?



Alexxx_Uber said:


> So you are saying that there are pax that use uber lyft everyday for commute to work/school?
> It doesn't make sense financially.


Mathematically it does make sense. It's better financially to take an Uber/Lyft than drive yourself.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

UberTN said:


> They need to get to where they are going, and are committed to doing so. I can not fault them for their dedication. There are only a couple that fall into this catagory, but I also drive car salespeople who do not own a car. Drove one today. He takes an Uber 30 minutes each way.


So he pays $1200 per month for Uber?



Demon said:


> When you go to the movies do you tip the person who gets your popcorn?
> 
> 
> Mathematically it does make sense. It's better financially to take an Uber/Lyft than drive yourself.


How would it make sense? Let's say an average $15 trip each way, leading to $600 total commute fee per month? Why would you do that? While you can lease a brand new car with $150 per month?


----------



## Demon

Alexxx_Uber said:


> So he pays $1200 per month for Uber?
> 
> 
> How would it make sense? Let's say an average $15 trip each way, leading to $600 total commute fee per month? Why would you do that? While you can lease a brand new car with $150 per month?


Ok, so $150 a month for the lease, but if a person is only paying for the lease the car would never leave the garage.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Demon said:


> Ok, so $150 a month for the lease, but if a person is only paying for the lease the car would never leave the garage.


Add $50 insurance and $50 gas, lease still beats uber significantly.


----------



## Demon

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Add $50 insurance and $50 gas, lease still beats uber significantly.


No because now you're just making up random numbers. If you want to do this you've got to compare apples to apples.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

*Q: *


Alexxx_Uber said:


> So you are saying that there are pax that use uber lyft everyday for commute to work/school?


*A:* Yes.



Alexxx_Uber said:


> It doesn't make sense financially.


Perhaps not to you, but to them, it does. There are still people who commute to work by taxicab.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Another Uber Driver said:


> *Q:
> 
> A:* Yes.
> 
> Perhaps not to you, but to them, it does. There are still people who commute to work by taxicab.


It doesn't make sense financially for poor people. 
It does make sense financially for rich people. Therefore we expect yhem to tip. 
It's a paradox here. If they are poor, why they chose uber instead of owning a car? If they are rich, why they don't tip?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Alexxx_Uber said:


> It does make sense financially for rich people


_I don't know what goes on in no New Jersey, but in the Kapp-ee-tull of Your Nay-shinn, it ain't jus' no rich folk what be usin' no uber or no taxi to get to no work or no school._


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Another Uber Driver said:


> _I don't know what goes on in no New Jersey, but in the Kapp-ee-tull of Your Nay-shinn, it ain't jus' no rich folk what be usin' no uber or no taxi to get to no work or no school._


They can use public transportation if they don't like to tip drivers. Nobody forced them to use uber lyft.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Alexxx_Uber said:


> They can use public transportation if they don't like to tip drivers. Nobody forced them to use uber lyft.


I never disputed that. I never disputed that they should tip. I did state that there are more than a few people in this market who use Uber, Lyft and Taxis to get to school and work.. It is not just the rich who are doing it. They could raise the rates to $2,85 the mile, here, and people STILL would take Lyft and Uber to school and work. They would keep riding the cabs to school and work, as well.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Another Uber Driver said:


> I never disputed that. I never disputed that they should tip. I did state that there are more than a few people in this market who use Uber, Lyft and Taxis to get to school and work.. It is not just the rich who are doing it. They could raise the rates to $2,85 the mile, here, and people STILL would take Lyft and Uber to school and work. They would keep riding the cabs to school and work, as well.


Ok I see... I was mistaken. Because earlier the other guy was defending the non tipping riders, saying they cannot afford tipping because they are poor.
My point is that if they are poor it's better to use public transportation or drive their own car. Don't take uber lyft if you don't want to tip.


----------



## Declineathon

I_Like_Spam said:


> As you like, of course. But the problem is that a lot of people including waiters don't see tipping for Ride Share drivers as customary.
> 
> Ride Share is a new industry, and when people signed up to be a Ride Share pax they saw the Uber website which advised that tipping is never required. It was part of the sale pitch- a lot of young people recognized tipping as quite mandatory for cab drivers.
> 
> Your note on the credit slip is definitely amusing, but I don't know if it progresses the societal evolution of tipping for ride share drivers.


Right, Uber started by saying the tipping is baked in, and now has reduced our cut. that notion needs shedding some light on. I try with a tip sign, it's cute and fun and amusing, to let people know that it's appreciated, but still when I look at my earnings and others on this forum, I see about a 10% take in tips, and or a 1 in 4 people tip.

How do we let them know that we'd like them to start tipping, when Uber cover's for them by letting them rate our likeability which is in jeapordy if we ask for a tip.

I try to do my influencing outside the car, in the restaurant where they can't rate me or retaliate, because I called them out for being cheap.



I_Like_Spam said:


> As you like, of course. But the problem is that a lot of people including waiters don't see tipping for Ride Share drivers as customary.
> 
> Ride Share is a new industry, and when people signed up to be a Ride Share pax they saw the Uber website which advised that tipping is never required. It was part of the sale pitch- a lot of young people recognized tipping as quite mandatory for cab drivers.
> 
> Your note on the credit slip is definitely amusing, but I don't know if it progresses the societal evolution of tipping for ride share drivers.


If there is one industry that should see tipping as the norm it's the service industry, and by that I mean waiters waitresses and bartenders.

I don't know of anyone who doesn't tip their barber, hair-stylist, mani-pedi, waiter, bartender, so why not us? it's because they are out of the car and don't have to face us. Even the hotel bellman who loads the bags in the car puts his hand out and gets a fiver. If I did that, they would down-star me. It's a combination of Uber and Human behaviour. Uber lets them rate our likeability, and protects their customer base's feelings. If uber got a percentage of the tip? Now, that would get a paradigm shift.



justfacts said:


> Yeah sure, you never tip anyways, people like you complain they don't get tipped , yet you yourself probably never even tipped in the first place, yet when you get your first job where you think everyone should tip you , you cry like a little girl when you don't get tipped, grow up , those of us in tipping industry know that stuffs are part of the territory, but great toppers make up for degenerates that start off just like what you posted, also don't ever go back and eat there as you may get a little extra sauce next time as waiters never forget those types?
> 
> So many people don't tip, I call bs on that! There are certain demos that don't tip , fact, learn and avoid then tips will be good, not a brag but maybe service above and beyond and a positive outlook rather than sour attitude would get you more tips, man up and be nice to everyone.
> 
> Here some more, people tip, most Americans that have been here a lifetime tip , so stop bashing us
> 
> Here some more great Americans , tipping is our Culture , get with it or go home


Ok, actually I like your style. Show facts, appeal to emotions, the little girl comment and the Man up part I'll let slide, because I would like to have a dialog with you.

So, just for background- I do tip. just not that server because I wanted to make a point. That point is, hey, we're in your community, I live work play where you live work play. I was your uber driver, you didn't tip me, ergo I didn't tip you. it's an isolated example. They didnt feel like tipping me, so I'd have felt foolish If I tipped them. I'd be happy to have them in the car again, with our newfound mutual understanding- And yes, I've eaten in there since, and will continue to do so, because, whats good for the goose is good for the gander.

Their boss doesn't care, and neither does mine., Uber. basically because they don't make a dime off of it, and disgruntled employees are eager to work more and make up for that "miss" in earnings. See also Karl Marx. That's the capitalists falsehood, you see the bosses mercedes and you feel like if you work harder you can get one, too. wrong. You get nothing and they get a new mercedes.

You and I are both Drivers, clearly at some point doing rideshare you must have felt like you got jipped, by someone. On the ride, what can you do? nothing. just move on to the next passenger. But, Community my A$$. I live in this community, and I take people home from bars and they have been tipping all night, and then they get cheap on me? And I'm supposed to bump into them when they are on the job and "take the high road" foolishness. They don't want to be tipped. Otherwise they would have tipped us.

I've got some questions for you-

About how many in 10 rides tips you? 
About how many in 10 dinners tips their waiter? guess.

For that $38 dinner, I would tip $6. What about you?

Most important question for you, What do you suggest drivers do to get tipped more frequently?

I make about 11% in digital tips, and about another 15-25 a shift in cash. I have a tip sign. My car is clean, and has comfortable leather seats. I don't pick up Shared or Pool.

I tip my Barber $6 on a $14 haircut, I double the first integer on a food bill, I don't tip the starbucks or to go person, I tip bartenders an even dollar in cash or dollar a beer if on a card. I hand a $5 to the rideshare person and encourage them to drive safely. Really, I'm not cheap, but I should be cheaper. I can't live off of rideshare at these rates, They all know it's customary to tip, and half of them take advantage of the fact that the app keeps them from feeling shame.

Thanks, 
Now Man up and laugh. rideshare is fun.


----------



## Doowop

I_Like_Spam said:


> As you like, of course. But the problem is that a lot of people including waiters don't see tipping for Ride Share drivers as customary.
> 
> Ride Share is a new industry, and when people signed up to be a Ride Share pax they saw the Uber website which advised that tipping is never required. It was part of the sale pitch- a lot of young people recognized tipping as quite mandatory for cab drivers.
> 
> Your note on the credit slip is definitely amusing, but I don't know if it progresses the societal evolution of tipping for ride share drivers.


It's like Chicken Soup, it can't hurt.


----------



## Ottawa613

Diss&Datt said:


> Well, that's one restaurant you'll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter's spit in ur burger bench meal ?
> 
> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


Uber drivers are expected to be personable, outgoing, talkative on a range of subjects dependent on the customer. Plus we are paid far less than taxi drivers. Customers think they own the car during the ride, want to play their own music, and I find have higher expectations of service than that of limo drivers Waitstaff make a crap load of tips, I used to be a waiter. They can afford to leave a couple bucks.

The problem with prepay Uber is that people order the car and then just close the app. No money exchange.


----------



## UberEastCoast

This is not fair to do to the waiters unless it is the waiter in question.

Further, the waiter gets none of the cost of the meal, while Uber and cab drivers get a share of the fare.

I was a waiter and I am a "Pax." Please tip your Uber drivers and your waiters.

UEC


----------



## Declineathon

Although they don't get a %of the meals price, its customary to tip them 15% of the meals price. 

Why then is it not customary to tip us? Behavioual science. Uber tells them that you didnt have to, Doordash tells them that its in the app, etc so the pax feel okay. 

Its unfair. I take non tippers out to bars where if they didnt tip they would get shunned. They chose not to tip us because the app keeps us from rating them poorly for being cheap. So ill give them all 5s, and no tips when im on their turf. Milleneals only.


----------



## Bigtimeboo

My “favorite” people on these threads are those who take the position that u/l drivers should shut up about tips because “no one forced them to drive”

F all you!!


----------



## twnFM

Since I don’t really drive anymore, I think I’ll make one more drive and tell everyone “If you want me to get you to your destination it’s a $5 min tip” lol


----------



## Jude525

Don't be a chump. Tips are THE ONLY pay wait staff receive. And they get taxed on tips whether they receive them or not!! If you don't think Uber is paying you enough, reconsider your job. I make way more an hour just off Uber than I ever did waiting tables on a weekday. Being a waiter is the ONLY job where you can legally be paid LESS than minimum wage in a direct employment job. People have been fighting this situation for years. But, until it changes, it is up to customers to respect that the situation exists the way it does.

As a driver, I always appreciate being tipped. But, I also have a different attitude with people who use Uber to commute. People go to a restaurant as a treat and should factor the tip in when they are planning to go out. People who use Uber to go to a movie or hit a club and expect to drop $20 to $100+ should tip. But, if someone is driving back and forth to work five days a week, I feel they can keep that extra $. It doesn't make or break me and it adds up for them.

And, to the original poster, did the server you did that to even ride in your car?? Or where you just paying your hate forward to an innocent person?



Diss&Datt said:


> Well, that's one restaurant you'll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter's spit in ur burger bench meal ?
> 
> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


Ok, now that I've vented against the attitude against waiters, I'll even the balance. I think my passengers give my ratings precisely because I use those same skills I used waiting tables for years. I might not have made much during the week at the restaurant I worked at, but my customers loved me and asked for me, and I did alright on the weekends when it was busy.

I don't understand why so many people on these forums feel that the only way to make one point is to insult the other.

BTW, if you are on this forum, aren't you a driver? And, therefore, making the same insult to yourself? If you aren't a driver, what the he77 are you doing here?


----------



## Declineathon

Jude525 said:


> Don't be a chump. Tips are THE ONLY pay wait staff receive. And they get taxed on tips whether they receive them or not!! If you don't think Uber is paying you enough, reconsider your job. I make way more an hour just off Uber than I ever did waiting tables on a weekday. Being a waiter is the ONLY job where you can legally be paid LESS than minimum wage in a direct employment job. People have been fighting this situation for years. But, until it changes, it is up to customers to respect that the situation exists the way it does.
> 
> As a driver, I always appreciate being tipped. But, I also have a different attitude with people who use Uber to commute. People go to a restaurant as a treat and should factor the tip in when they are planning to go out. People who use Uber to go to a movie or hit a club and expect to drop $20 to $100+ should tip. But, if someone is driving back and forth to work five days a week, I feel they can keep that extra $. It doesn't make or break me and it adds up for them.
> 
> And, to the original poster, did the server you did that to even ride in your car?? Or where you just paying your hate forward to an innocent person?
> 
> 
> Ok, now that I've vented against the attitude against waiters, I'll even the balance. I think my passengers give my ratings precisely because I use those same skills I used waiting tables for years. I might not have made much during the week at the restaurant I worked at, but my customers loved me and asked for me, and I did alright on the weekends when it was busy.
> 
> I don't understand why so many people on these forums feel that the only way to make one point is to insult the other.
> 
> BTW, if you are on this forum, aren't you a driver? And, therefore, making the same insult to yourself? If you aren't a driver, what the he77 are you doing here?


Hey, Ranty:
In San Diego County California they make $11/hr + tips.

And this one in the photo didnt tip me when i took her from work to home, where she boasted on the drive about always breaking $200 a shift in tips alone.

So, yeah I stiffed her. Whats good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## Andrew R

They would never think of not tipping a taxi cab driver because they have to have cash, in order to pay and tipping occurs then when they pay, Uber doesn't ask how much they would like to tip until the next time they open the app, sometimes 3 days later and well forgotten about


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Andrew R said:


> They would never think of not tipping a taxi cab driver because they have to have cash, in order to pay and tipping occurs then when they pay,


I do not know what goes on in the Souther Tier, but, in the Capital of Your Nation, hardly anyone pays cash for a cab ride any more. People are still using cabs, here, which is one of the reasons why Uber Taxi is available, here.


----------



## JoeysMama

I've been driving for almost a year and not full-time, my experience has been that MOST of the time those that use rideshare to get back and forth because they don't have a car, don't tip. Makes you wonder where these people were raised. I've had exceptions of course and my rating is high; but what really gets me are those I pick up in affluent areas on Long Island. Here they walk out of 5-10M dollar homes and they squeeze 4 people into my Uber X vehicle. And they USUALLY don't tip. They are the one's that really bother me.


----------



## Declineathon

JoeysMama said:


> I've been driving for almost a year and not full-time, my experience has been that MOST of the time those that use rideshare to get back and forth because they don't have a car, don't tip. Makes you wonder where these people were raised. I've had exceptions of course and my rating is high; but what really gets me are those I pick up in affluent areas on Long Island. Here they walk out of 5-10M dollar homes and they squeeze 4 people into my Uber X vehicle. And they USUALLY don't tip. They are the one's that really bother me.


I hear you, out here i load 2weeks worth of luggage, take affluent family to hotel that is over 350 day and no tip.

Then thet tip the bellman in my face as he unloads the bags.


----------



## KD_LA

For the geeks...


----------



## smarternotharder

picked up a restaurant, bar, club during my first few weeks, haven't picked one up in years along with numerous other no pick up zones


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


Trollin, trollin, trollin
Keep them posts a trollin
Rawhide!


----------



## MiamiKid

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


Very well stated! ??



The Gift of Fish said:


> Trollin, trollin, trollin
> Keep them posts a trollin
> Rawhide!


Doesn't sound like trolling. Just a little Free Market Capitalism! ?


----------



## KD_LA

Diss&Datt said:


> Did someone force u to drive uber?
> Court ordered?
> Gun to head?
> U chose it
> U can leave it
> 
> Unless no one else wants u.
> Good waiters are in demand.
> Uber Drivers are plentiful
> And uber knows it


With all the understanding and empathy that you exhibit, you should have been a psychologist/therapist.


----------



## Skyislimit

Diss&Datt said:


> Well, that's one restaurant you'll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter's spit in ur burger bench meal ?
> 
> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


Like they would even remember and recognize lmao


----------



## ShellyDynasty2019

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Service is service.
> If the culture in the country is to tip the service people, then we ahould tip ALL service people.
> If the culture in the country is to not tip the service people, then we ahould not tip ALL service people.
> Since most people tip in bars and restaurants but not tip Uber drivers, I have stopped tipping. No exceptions. And yes, I know that I will be looked cheap, but I don't really care.


Not all service people are paid 2.13 per hour life servers are


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

ShellyDynasty2019 said:


> Not all service people are paid 2.13 per hour life servers are


Are you sure? 2.13$ per hour is legal??


----------



## Declineathon

mmn said:


> It's an unfair system. Instead of paying restaurant people a competitive wage, owners pay them half the minimum wage and expect you, the customer, to make up the difference. And the federal government sanctions it. Only in America!
> 
> It needs to stop. In some cities they're trying it, but I don't think it's working too well.


Thats sounds so familiar....oh yeah, we are getting done up like that.


----------



## ABQuber

mmn said:


> It's an unfair system. Instead of paying restaurant people a competitive wage, owners pay them half the minimum wage and expect you, the customer, to make up the difference. And the federal government sanctions it. Only in America!
> 
> It needs to stop. In some cities they're trying it, but I don't think it's working too well.


Same with health insurance. Walmart even provides literature on how to take advantage of government programs. Billionaire owners and we pay for their employees healthcare.


----------



## hitwriter

Diss&Datt said:


> Well, that's one restaurant you'll Not be welcomed back unless u enjoy the next waiter's spit in ur burger bench meal ?
> 
> Being a waiter takes skill & personality
> opposite for uber drivers


You must be a crappy drive then? I've used the service and have tossed around in the back seat like a salad.

Professional driving is also a skill.


----------



## Drivebot

I've worked as a server and understand how tips work, so does every other server. Here they make well over $9 plus tips so are doing very well. Tips are expected in all service industries by those doing the work. There is really no difference in what we provide than what a servier provides. They expect a tip even with bad service, but we can give them good service and they not only may not tip but decide to give you a lower rating when there were no issues and you treated them well. The ones that get me are the ones that you pick up at the store with a load of groceries, assist them in putting them in your car, drive them 1 mile away, help them to unload, and they still don't tip.


----------



## Leea

2Cents said:


> I've done this several times and I'm ok with it.
> If they don't even bother to at least get $1.00 out of their pocket and they boast about how well their night was, I will accidentally return the favor.
> It's gotten to the point where I can't even order to go shushi with out going to the prompts to leave a tip on a to go order.
> So I said Ok, no problem to the entitled millennial ringing me up.
> I said "I have no problem leaving you a tip for you ringing me up for my order. I tell you what. Do you mind taking out your uber app. Yes , you take out your uber app. Show me how much gratuity you've left your uber drivers in the last month and I'll match it."
> The cashier was dumbfounded. So I reiterated.
> "Show me your uber app. What ever tip you've given your drivers the last month I will match dollar for dollar on this screen."
> Still dumbfounded.
> "Ok, well I know what to leave here."
> 
> And I have zero qualms about doing this again.


I like it I like it a lot! I don't have the balls to do this myself but boy will I fantasize about doing it lol


----------



## turtle75

Declineathon said:


> View attachment 310014


I h


Jay Dean said:


> Can we hear from the waitress/waiter? Let's make it a story :smiles:
> 
> I've already had my internet fun of likes or praises, I want a good story from both sides :smiles:


I'm not a waitress but I used to work retail. I was in charge of the customer bathroom key...It's a good idea to be nice to your pax who work retail because sometimes plumbing emergencies happen at inopportune times...


----------



## CoffeeAddict

The wait staff may not tip, but the kitchen workers do ! Every single one I have taken early in the mornings, have always tipped me something, in cash or on the app.


----------



## Dave121980

If you guys really aren’t making minimum wage why not just go to McDonald’s or something? I make almost the same I made as a computer programmer unless I decide to work hours when there’s no rides. If you can’t make minimum wage seriously do something else or work different hours. 36 hours 4-4 fri sat sun 700 before expenses in a shithole 50k person city with a far below avg economy. Either work a different city or quit. You’ll never catch me working for less than minimum wage


----------



## jeanocelot

btone31 said:


> Legend!


If you go back to this place, you might some "special sauce" in your dish.


----------



## Declineathon

No, I will not be afraid to go there, or anywhere. Q: If you drive a person from your own area, that boasts of always breaking $200 in tips, and doest tip you, what would you do when you suddenly find yourself at their restaurant?


----------

